# Family History



## Kelly Paterson (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello, I am new here and am trying to find out which ship or ships my Great Grandfather served on during WW1. He died when his ship was bombed or blew up coming into Aberdeen Harbour 14 Aug 1919. I believe I found his service record, but there are two very similar. I have contacted the Harbour and they can not find anything on it. But my Great Grandmother saw it blow up and she said coming into home port. Also said it was a war ship. So if I knew the name of the ship, it may help in my research. No family members left to ask, so the search is on. I am still searching the National Archives for the UK.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Kelly and welcome.
Could you give us a name, date and place of birth please?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Popeye1975 (Feb 1, 2017)

Kelly Paterson said:


> Hello, I am new here and am trying to find out which ship or ships my Great Grandfather served on during WW1. He died when his ship was bombed or blew up coming into Aberdeen Harbour 14 Aug 1919. I believe I found his service record, but there are two very similar. I have contacted the Harbour and they can not find anything on it. But my Great Grandmother saw it blow up and she said coming into home port. Also said it was a war ship. So if I knew the name of the ship, it may help in my research. No family members left to ask, so the search is on. I am still searching the National Archives for the UK.


Hi Kelly...I would suggest that the incident was a random explosion, as Aug 1919 was long after the end of the war. Possibly a stray mine?


----------



## Kelly Paterson (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes, hello, his name was George Main Ritchie, Born in Aberdeen Scotland and believe his birthday to be 19 Jul 1897.


----------



## Kelly Paterson (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes, I agree with you fully. Believe it was a stray mine also, I just can't seem to find any reference to it.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

From 31 May 1918 until 4 August 1919 he served on HMS COMMONWEALTH then to shore on Demob. 

George Main Ritchie (husband of Jemima Duthie) died at an Aberdeen nursing home on 14th August 1919. Cause of death was Supparative Otitis Media (Chronic Cerebral Abscess). There is no mention as to any reason for the cause of death and the only link I can see with the sea is that he was a fisherman at the time. 

Demobbed from the RN, 4th August 1919, died 14th August 1919.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

This looks like him: 

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D6990633

Dave W


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

His WW1 medal file is attached below. Disregard the typo in his initials his service number matches the number on this file.

Victory Medal, The British War Medal.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Kelly Paterson (Feb 15, 2017)

*wow,*

Thank you, I obviously came to the right place.


----------



## Kelly Paterson (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes, this is the record that I found also.


----------



## Kelly Paterson (Feb 15, 2017)

This makes more sense as to why we can't find anything.


----------



## Kelly Paterson (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you so much, way more than I could ever find.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

All that in 5 days! Amazing!


----------

